# Mods finally done!!



## rrathea (Dec 1, 2005)

Well after missing my car for over a month, all my primary modifications have been completed. It was painful doing everything at once, but I felt that the domino effect created by the mods (for example: supercharger installed then you need a clutch to handle it) made it necessary. I had all the work done at Lingenfelters (can we say ouch ) I don't have a garage anymore to work in (had to convert it to office space). I would have to say that Lingenfelters did an awesome job!! Everything looks great and runs even better. Things ran over late on the day I was picking up the car (a Saturday) and Tom (the owner of Lingenfelter) personally stayed and helped make sure my car was finished. He even had his sons come in on a Saturday afternoon and wash my car! I just wish they were a little closer (1200 miles away make s for a long and expensive drive).

Here the list of mods completed:

Magnuson Supercharger (polished)
160 degree Thermostat
CAI
Corsa Touring Cat Back Exhaust
LUK Gold Clutch & Flywheel
Hotchkis Front & Rear Sway Bars
Harrop Shifter

I also had them relocate the battery to the trunk to help the weight balance on the car especially with the added weight of the supercharger. And as a bonus they installed my gauges from JHP that I had just gotten.

Kudos to Ed @ Lingenfelters for putting up with me while they had my car. I drove him nuts with "When will it be ready?"

Question of the day: How long will the rear tires last now...

Here is the dyno sheet showing the before and after results:


----------



## phantomblackgto (Mar 16, 2006)

Awesome numbers!!! If you don't mind, what did this set you back? How's the Harrop? In my opinion, the shifter is the worst thing about the GTO. I have heard several complaints about B&M. Also, which CAI?


----------



## rrathea (Dec 1, 2005)

CAI installed was Lingenfelters (LPE) CAI. The Harrop is better than stock, but still has a longer throw than I would prefer for quick shifting. As to how much - well let's just say there were 5 figures in front of the decimal point.


----------



## phantomblackgto (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks! I was afraid of that. I am waiting for the STS turbo for the LS2. I'm hoping its way south of where you're at. Lingenfelter is top notch. Enjoy that power!


----------



## gonavy (Mar 23, 2006)

Too much! What kind of tires can deal with that torque?

I'm new here. I have an install date of April 12 for an SLP mod 29042 which they guarantee will add 55HP to my LS2, but what you've done... How are you going to cope with that torque?


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

Your torque curve is badass. Awesome numbers. I want one of those!!!


----------



## phantomblackgto (Mar 16, 2006)

What about that HP curve going up all the way to redline!


----------



## powerman_dsr (Feb 27, 2006)

very cool


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

NICE!!!:cheers arty: 
I've been wanting to take my Denali there for the Engine Swap to push out 700hp before, When I got the GOAT I always wanted to take her there but My only worry about If they'll do it to a car from California, with all of our damn smog laws


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

wow wish i had the bones to do that


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

Nice numbers. I live 30 miles from Lingenfelter, so if I ever do get enough bucks to get it done, I won't be too far away. Congrats. I bet that was a fun drive home though.


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice mod's, and you know they were done right with quality and pride... I've been considering this http://www.lingenfelter.com/ls2gtoscic.htm But now I'm debating on turning my GTO into a monster or buying an exotic sport's car.... Or doing both...


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Gotta love that torque curve of the maggie, big and flat. 
"big and flat" isn't good in any other instance...
big/flat woman...no
big/flat tires...no
big/flat wallet...no
big/flat house...no
The big/flat torque curve makes for a ton of fun though.
Congrats on the car, it looks awesome. I positively love that color. If they'd had one on the lot when I bought my GTO, I'd have gotten that color instead. They look stunning on a sunny day. 
Nearly 500 horses...that's just awesome. :cheers 
The rear tires will need to be replaced SOON I'm betting. hehe
One question...in your opinion, do you think it was worth the time and money?


----------

